
A Defence of Common Sense (1925) - lainon
http://www.ditext.com/moore/common-sense.html
======
codeulike
I like how no-one commented on this. Its a formidable bit of writing. You'd
need to make sure you really got it before risking a critique or an analysis
of it. A risky thing to comment on.

I find the language interesting, he's having to use very specific phrases and
structures again and again to try and carve out what he's saying and what he
isn't saying. Makes me wonder what a philosophical declarative language might
look like, or even a philosophical programming language (what would that even
mean?? I like the idea though).

~~~
masterphilo
On my to-read list. If more people were to adopt this attitude with respect to
their usage of language, I think the world would be a far better place!
(albeit not a practical one...)

